# San Diego route resource



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

Can anyone provide me a resource for some longer rides that leave from San Diego? I will be there for a week to ride in December and don't know my way around. Thanks!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

MapMyRide.com


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

also

The Mappy Thing - Meet Your San Diego Cycling Guides


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

How many miles would you like to ride? Bayshore ride is good. I do it every weekend. Let me know!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

here is a link to a calendar of some group rides and velo events in the city. Just in case you need to ride everyday.

https://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]&gsessionid=OK

you can find routes on the respective shop's sites I think. Here Revolution's Ride#3: RSF/Elfin Forest, Del Dios Loop:

Revolution Bike Shop, Ride #3: RSF/Elfin Forest/Del Dios Loop in Solana Beach, CA | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Depends on where you are staying. San Diego county is a big place. I've mapped rides that leave from the Mission Gorge area in the 30 to 50 mile range. Some head east to the sticks. Some head to the beach.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

chudak said:


> Depends on where you are staying. San Diego county is a big place. I've mapped rides that leave from the Mission Gorge area in the 30 to 50 mile range. Some head east to the sticks. Some head to the beach.


We are fortunate to have a ton of routes. If SuperSlow can give more detail of location he will be in, we could probably better assist with routes that locals take.:thumbsup:


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

BlackIce619 said:


> We are fortunate to have a ton of routes. If SuperSlow can give more detail of location he will be in, we could probably better assist with routes that locals take.:thumbsup:


No doubt. I live in north county but work down south. I could offer some insight.


----------



## leaftye (Oct 6, 2012)

chudak said:


> San Diego county is a big place.


It's bigger than Delaware and Rhode Island. It's bigger than Delaware and Rhode Island combined. It's bigger than Delaware, Rhode Island and DC combined. It's almost half the size of Massachusetts. 

Yeah, it's a big place. :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and most out of towners have no idea we have mountains that are as tall as anything they encounter out east


----------

